# Eigene Klasse als Import



## Destiny1985 (17. Jun 2005)

Habe mir eine eigene Klasse geschrieben, genannt ArrayTools.

Was muss ich nun tun, das ich in anderen Programmen diese Klasse als Import angeben kann, um die darin vorhandenen Befehle zu nutzen ?


----------



## timomeinen (17. Jun 2005)

import ArrayTools.*;

;-)

vor die Klassendefinition schreiben, in der du die Klasse verwenden möchtest.


Timo


----------



## Destiny1985 (17. Jun 2005)

und woher weiss der compiler wo die arraytools liegen ? wie import-befehl aussieht ist mir klar 

muss ich arraytools irgendwohin kopieren ?


----------



## timomeinen (17. Jun 2005)

Der Compiler sucht die Klasse im Classpath.

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/tooldocs/windows/classpath.html

und hier in den FAQ!

Timo


----------



## Destiny1985 (17. Jun 2005)

vllt ne blöde frage, aber als was für eine datei muss meine klasse dann vorliegen ?

*.java ?


----------



## Wildcard (17. Jun 2005)

.class


----------



## Destiny1985 (17. Jun 2005)

hab mir jetzt nen eigenen Ordner erstellt, und in dem das Archiv DestinyTools erstellt (.zip), in dem unter anderem auch meine ArrayTools.class liegt. Das archiv deshalb, weil da noch mehr eigene Klassen reinkommen sollen. Nur die Einbindung klappt nicht. Habe in demn Programm die Benutzervariable definiert

.;D:\Java\Eigene Klassen\DestinyTools.zip

als auch in der Systemsteuerung bei Systemvariablen als CLASSPATH...

was mach ich falsch ?


----------



## Sky (17. Jun 2005)

Wenn Du eine IDE benutzt, so wird diese nicht unbedingt die Systemvariable CLASSPATH verwenden... Suchfunktion / FAQ


----------



## timomeinen (17. Jun 2005)

Normalerweise packt man Bibliotheken in ein JAR Archiv, was vom Prinzip her auch nur ein ZIP Archiv ist. Aber dieses JAR-Archiv kannst du in den Classpath setzen.

Muss nicht unbedingt als Umgebungsvariable sein. Das kannst du auch direkt beim JAVA-Aufruf mit -cp <pfad> setzen. -> FAQ!!


----------



## Destiny1985 (20. Jun 2005)

wo in der FAQ .... find da nichts ?!


----------



## mic_checker (20. Jun 2005)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=14970


----------

